# Squirrelmail replacement ?

## Zubziro

Hi all !!!

I wonder if anybody knows a replacement for "Squirrelmail"... I'm planing to install web mail on my server but

don't want to use "Squirrelmail" I'v been a little bit afraid to install it efter googling for "Squirrelmail exploits"...

So I wonder if anyone can recomend other solution preferable based on java/servlets/jsp... as I'm not so much for PHP.

I'm planing webmail for around 5-10 accounts.

Thanks !

----------

## Ssl

Maybe you can try "Hula": http://hula-project.org/Hula_Server

Setup beside existing mail server is possible. It has very nice interface. I use it almost half a year, ebuild for gentoo is kept at https://bugs.gentoo.org atm as it is alpha software still. I had to restart service only twice for that period. Have two domains with 20 users total.

----------

## Zubziro

 *Ssl wrote:*   

> Maybe you can try "Hula": http://hula-project.org/Hula_Server
> 
> Setup beside existing mail server is possible. It has very nice interface. I use it almost half a year, ebuild for gentoo is kept at https://bugs.gentoo.org atm as it is alpha software still. I had to restart service only twice for that period. Have two domains with 20 users total.

 

Thank's I'll definitly will check this out, right now  :Smile: 

but any other propositions are still welcome

----------

## Zubziro

 *Ssl wrote:*   

> Maybe you can try "Hula": http://hula-project.org/Hula_Server
> 
> Setup beside existing mail server is possible. It has very nice interface. I use it almost half a year, ebuild for gentoo is kept at https://bugs.gentoo.org atm as it is alpha software still. I had to restart service only twice for that period. Have two domains with 20 users total.

 

Thanks for tip !!!!!

I'm totaly in love with hula !!!!

It so much better of what I ever could dream about, so light and so powerful  :Smile: 

----------

## kiesa

Should i be troubled with the fact that hula uses it's own way 

of storing emails not maildir / mbox? Anyone know if you could

convert these emails to maildir if needed at some point?

I'd start with hula right away if i could be sure that all emails

would be safe for the future too  :Smile: 

----------

## Zubziro

 *kiesa wrote:*   

> Should i be troubled with the fact that hula uses it's own way 
> 
> of storing emails not maildir / mbox? Anyone know if you could
> 
> convert these emails to maildir if needed at some point?
> ...

 

Don't know about converting maildirs... bur I recomend you to look at:

http://www.roundcube.net/

I'v used Hula for 2-3 months but then acidently find RoundCube.... and I switched directly as I found RoundCube more flexibly

Now I run postfix+courier-imap-ssl, courier-pop3-ssl + roundcube = works like charm

----------

## Zubziro

forget to mention that for roundcube to run you will need

Apache, PHP, MySql

----------

## antares2001

Wow - this RoundCube webmail surface is so great. Even though in early development stadium it is my standard webmail from now.

----------

## kands

Horde is pretty good with good support and lots of add-ons.

----------

## antares2001

I believe what you say about horde, but I find it so hard to configure that I gave up. I want an out-of-the-box solution or a guided configuration. Horde is nothing for people fresh to that and only if I really have too much time I will have a look at it.

----------

## digitalsy

 *antares2001 wrote:*   

> Wow - this RoundCube webmail surface is so great. Even though in early development stadium it is my standard webmail from now.

 

I'm testing out roundcube now, and have noticed it doesn't update the "INBOX" with new emails. Even if you log out and back in, you must browse to say Sent or Drafts or Trash and then double click on Inbox again for new emails to show...VERY ANNOYING. Anyway around this, otherwise it's back to ugly squirrelmail that works.

----------

## kiesa

Hmm. is there any way to let users change their passwd with roundcube yet?

----------

## digitalsy

 *digitalsy wrote:*   

>  *antares2001 wrote:*   Wow - this RoundCube webmail surface is so great. Even though in early development stadium it is my standard webmail from now. 
> 
> I'm testing out roundcube now, and have noticed it doesn't update the "INBOX" with new emails. Even if you log out and back in, you must browse to say Sent or Drafts or Trash and then double click on Inbox again for new emails to show...VERY ANNOYING. Anyway around this, otherwise it's back to ugly squirrelmail that works.

 

I actually figured this out.

Set the following parameter in main.inc.php

$rcmail_config['enable_caching'] = FALSE;

This will show the proper nmber of messages and refresh properly =)

----------

